
Chinese drone maker DJI acquires Swedish camera maker Hasselblad - neopanz
https://luminous-landscape.com/hasselblad-acquired-dji/
======
epynonymous
this is a strange acquisition, or majority ownership purchase, does dji use
hasselblad lenses for their drones? i have the phantom 4, my guess is no.
perhaps that's what will change, though it seems hasselblad is in the business
primarily of making standalone bodies and lenses, it seems a bit orthogonal to
dji's current business.

------
neopanz
A top quality camera deeply integrated with a reliable, easy to operate drone
could be a boon for wedding photography and film making.

------
anotheryou
Surprising that it's this way arround. Hassleblad has a very good name with
professional photographers.

------
trymas
webcache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fluminous-
landscape.com%2Fhasselblad-acquired-dji%2F)

